# New!



## catnip (Jun 7, 2015)

Hi! I have owned rats in the past, but I am just getting started with mice! honestly, I thought the two would be really similar but there are a few differences, haha. I'm moving into my moms house full time now that I am 18, instead of switching to and from my moms and dads house. This means I can be with my mice 24/7! I am very excited


----------



## GeorgiaRose998 (Apr 20, 2015)

I'm sure that will be awesome, glad you're getting into mice!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome  I have rats as well. Hope you enjoy the mice!


----------

